
Creating Intuitive APIs – Lars Knoll – Closing Keynote Meeting C++ 2015 - meetingcpp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnGCDLhaxKU
======
icefox
Bad link, correct link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVHDQagLsrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVHDQagLsrg)

